# new moots. routt or routt 45



## d.ten (Jul 21, 2009)

hi all,

new to the forum but have been a moots owner for a number of years (currently a custom vamoots CR)

im looking at a new 'do it all' steed, mainly for commuting, gravel work and most importantly, pulling a bob trailer. This is so i can spend more time with the family as my wee ones are now riding and days out and weekend camping trips are on the cards.

i need a 135 rear end to run the BOB and will be getting fender mounts etc. im just at odds as to whether the 45 is a better option over the standard routt. im in the highlands of scotland so there is no way i can get to test ride either as the main dealer is 652 miles away!! 

any help appreciated


----------



## sw3759 (Jul 10, 2004)

I would think unless you need that much extra room for 40mm tires you might be happier with shorter chainstays and more spirited responsiveness of the routt's handling versus the super long 45cm chainstays of the routt 45.i haven't ridden either but super long chainstays seem to have that effect.maybe someone can chime in that's ridden both.


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm late to the party but I can contribute. I got a Routt YBB. I wanted a Routt 45, but YBB is not available for the 45. My frame specs say 34c tire clearance on back. I'm using 33s - I built new wheels that had a 2-3 mm wider channel, and my 33c tire now BARELY has clearance. I have a 142mm thru axle on back. Nonetheless, I love the bike and it's getting lots of use.


----------

